# Best day hunting I've had in years



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

Great day of bonding with the oldest daughter!!!!


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Sweet! Love seeing the kids get out.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Nice deer!! Good to see the father and daughter out getting so real quality time, and great rewards.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

With college and working 2 jobs, her time with dad is hard to come by, but this is "our" time !!!!!!!


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

You can't beat a day like that!!!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Finally, I get a chance to say it in a public forum...........How the hell did an ugly guy like you get such a good looking daughter??? The Schwans man musta been one good lookin' fella!!!!!!  :lol: :wink:

Congrats again Terry, nothing like a day out with the kids doing what we all enjoy so much!!!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Thats what it is all about! At least she got handles on her deer! :lol:

Congrats!


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

djleye said:


> The Schwans man musta been one good lookin' fella!!!!!!  :lol: :wink:


Explains why the wife's pushing the ice cream on me!! :lol: :lol:



hunt4P&Y said:


> Thats what it is all about! At least she got handles on her deer!


I had to go skin head that day! I only had doe tickets left!! Shot my buck the week before!


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

djleye said:


> Finally, I get a chance to say it in a public forum...........How the hell did an ugly guy like you get such a good looking daughter??? The Schwans man musta been one good lookin' fella!!!!!!  :lol: :wink:
> 
> Congrats again Terry, nothing like a day out with the kids doing what we all enjoy so much!!!


 

Nice work Peckerhead! 

Sounds like it will be one hell of a memory


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

woodpecker said:


> djleye said:
> 
> 
> > The Schwans man musta been one good lookin' fella!!!!!!  :lol: :wink:
> ...


Doe tickets are the story of my life!


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

Very Cool :beer:


----------



## deerslayer80 (Mar 27, 2007)

Love to see women participating in this time honored tradition. I think there should be a lot more out in the woods. Good on you.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Right on twopeckers!! Congrats to you and your daughter


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

Thanks guysl!!!
:beer:


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Congrats! Something to be proud of.

On another note, you should probably keep pictures of your daughter away from poke em young.


----------



## Shorthair.On.Point (Nov 28, 2006)

Nice job.I can't wait until my daughters are old enough to hunt. How old did she start hunting?


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

She shot her first deer at 14 with a youth tag.
Started plinking with the .22 at 10, shooting gophers and targets!


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Beautiful memories to be sure...Congrats on such a fine day/time!

About the ice-cream...mmmmm...makes me start to think.....


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Congrats....The bonding is something both of you will never forget! :beer:


----------



## waterfowler7 (Sep 16, 2008)

Congrats and both of you shot pretty nice deer


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

can i get ur daughter's number?


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Good job. It's great to hunt with the kids isn't it? Sure wished mine was home to hunt, but he's currently on his second tour in Afghanistan and probably won't get back to ND for another couple years...


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

NDTerminator said:


> Good job. It's great to hunt with the kids isn't it? Sure wished mine was home to hunt, but he's currently on his second tour in Afghanistan and probably won't get back to ND for another couple years...


First off thank you and your family for the service your son is providing!!!!

It is great to hunt with the kids, and it seems like the older she gets the more I truly appreciate it!!



MN goose killa said:


> can i get ur daughter's number?


It's .22-250
Mines either .270 or .375


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

i was serious.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

MN goose killa said:


> i was serious.


Dont be stupid


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

USSapper said:


> MN goose killa said:
> 
> 
> > i was serious.
> ...


Thanks Sapper!! I was just thinking how to respond without coming unglued, so I'll leave it at your response!! :beer:


----------



## goose111 (Jul 30, 2008)

nice job congrats


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

woodpecker said:


> USSapper said:
> 
> 
> > MN goose killa said:
> ...


it was just a friendly joke guys!


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

not about somebodies daughter :eyeroll:


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

mn goose:
I think you'll find ZERO tolerance with joking about somebodies kids from a lot of people on this site!!!!! Drop it and carry on !!!!!


----------

